# VPX Meltdown or EC



## Bradicallyman (Feb 4, 2008)

I am currently on a cutting diet and was using an EC stack. Over the weekend I read of a few posts about a new supplement called Meltdown from VPX. I know not that many people have used it yet but the few people that have on this site seem to be getting great results even without a change in diet. My question is for people that have taken Meltdown or know a lot about it. I know people react to things differently but overall, which do you think is a better choice?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I am currently on a cutting diet and was using an EC stack. Over the weekend I read of a few posts about a new supplement called Meltdown from VPX. I know not that many people have used it yet but the few people that have on this site seem to be getting great results even without a change in diet. My question is for people that have taken Meltdown or know a lot about it. I know people react to things differently but overall, which do you think is a better choice?





Eca stack will be a better fatburner but Meltdown was excellent i like it better than eca because the sides were much easier on me but if you have no problem with the eca stack then i would stick with it


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 4, 2008)

thank you for your input, EC stack usually give me little to no side effects. I have just been reading a lot about Meltdown on this site and it made me want to try it. But if using ephedrine would be better then why not go the cheaper route.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> thank you for your input, EC stack usually give me little to no side effects. I have just been reading a lot about Meltdown on this site and it made me want to try it. But if using ephedrine would be better then why not go the cheaper route.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 4, 2008)

There is one thing i forgot to tell you was my mood was outstanding on Meltdown far better than ever on Eca but if it is mainly fatburning you want stick with the Eca


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 4, 2008)

the main reason i wanted to try meltdown was because I read on a few different logs and posts that people have lost weight with meltdown without any change in diet. I have taken EC while on a maintenance diet and ate what I normally ate and did not lose weight.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> the main reason i wanted to try meltdown was because I read on a few different logs and posts that people have lost weight with meltdown without any change in diet. I have taken EC while on a maintenance diet and ate what I normally ate and did not lose weight.




Yes that happened for me i ate the same but it was hard at times to get the last couple of meals down i also did alot of cardio but i did drop weight


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Feb 5, 2008)

I am currently myself using the meltdown and really like the results. My mood is great and energy too. I sell a ton of the vasopro ephedrine but the sides were to much for me to handle. I think that a good sensible diet and exercise with the meltdown will produce good results. No matter what anyone says, you still have to eat decent to get positive results, assuming you do not frequent fast food places.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 5, 2008)

I am eating fairly decent right now. I am on the same diet I was on last time I was on a cut without any supplements and had great results. I'm just torn between the two (EC and Meltdown). Since nobody has told me that Meltdown is any better for fat loss, I think I am going to go with the ephidrine since it is cheaper and I can deal with the sides.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2008)

I was thinking of using this since I am 19 weeks out from my next contest. How expensive is this? What does one bottle serve as? A month? 3 weeks?  Does it matter how much you weigh, as I am on the heavier side of serving sizes.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> I was thinking of using this since I am 19 weeks out from my next contest. How expensive is this? What does one bottle serve as? A month? 3 weeks?  Does it matter how much you weigh, as I am on the heavier side of serving sizes.





It is about $35 i was 248lbs when i did it and i did 6 caps a day so a bottle will last 20 days can get a extra day or 2 by starting out with smaller dose to see what tolerence is.

It burns fat and the mood boost is awesome


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2008)

sheeeeiit! Thatsa spicy meatball! I'd rather put that money to buying an extra towel from the sweat of doing an extra 2 rounds of HIIT and as for mood, gimmie some dark chocolate from Green & Black!


----------

